

Danielle Morrill: Mattermark CEO. Early Riser. Boredom Killer. - brandonlipman
http://news.yahoo.com/danielle-morrill-mattermark-ceo-early-120003385.html

======
Yadi
This is awesome story! She is indeed a rockstar and a role model for founding
startups!

Good stuff right here:

 _too many people just accept the idea that their job is going to suck, or
work is going be boring. It seems, she said, that the world wants people to
fall in line and get a job just so they can make money to be able to go do
something else that 's actually enjoyable._

Yup that is the kindda CEO you want to have if you were to join a startup.

